# Our Andalusian Ricardo!! :]



## Natalie&amp;Alberto (Feb 6, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=__4rZ-6y4U0

I love you =)

Thx for the comments


----------



## Natalie&amp;Alberto (Feb 6, 2008)

say sth about the video please! =] :wink:


----------



## Natalie&amp;Alberto (Feb 6, 2008)

uppp :wink:


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool video.

Where do you board??! It looks soooo pretty


----------



## Natalie&amp;Alberto (Feb 6, 2008)

The stables are near Falkirk, Scotland! 
[Where my dream was born =)...I love you]


----------



## Natalie&amp;Alberto (Feb 6, 2008)

A new video my perfect gf did! hope you like it!!  

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-ODdIpeleRQ


----------

